# Vox Pathfinder 15r Guitar Amp 50$



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

is this one of those little sleeper, sought after amps? I'm not super familiar with the Vox lineup

Vox Pathfinder 15r Guitar Amp | Amps & Pedals | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

It's a solid state practice amp. Still a pretty good deal gor $50.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I knew it was solid state but I remember reading at some point that one or two of these were the hot dog. Either way for 50 I'd normally go for it, especially with reverb and trem


----------



## weener (Apr 9, 2009)

These are great amps and sound fantastic through a Marshall cab . I stupidily sold mine . If that were local I would be all over it .


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

A lot of the Vox solid state stuff had a 12AX7 tube in the preamp stage. They were alright.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

for $50 I'd buy it just for the cabinet and build an AC10 inside it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> for $50 I'd buy it just for the cabinet and build an AC10 inside it.


Is it the ac10 everyone liked?


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

These are surprisingly not dog shit for a solid state amp. Can’t go wrong at $50


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> Is it the ac10 everyone liked?


The AC10 is already a full on tube amp, little brother of the AC15 & AC30. They made some pretty good solid state amps, I can't remember the name of the series. VT??


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I knew it was solid state but I remember reading at some point that one or two of these were the hot dog. Either way for 50 I'd normally go for it, especially with reverb and trem


It is the one people talk about. These are an older model. I had one, and they are indeed really nice sounding. Not good for solid state, just good in general. The reverb and trem sound great on them. For $50 it's a good deal IMO. These are more highly regarded than the current pathfinders, and are not the one of the Vox hybrids (VT). 

I think the newer MV Micro heads probably sound better, but they aren't a $5o combo.

I sold mine during a move one time when I had to unload some gear. If I saw one for $50 again near me, I'd definitely get it without hesitation. All I ever see is pathfinder 10's which are nowhere near as good.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

These are excellent amps, great grab and go and small gig amps, record well, have a speaker out you can use any cab you have. 

Regret selling mine ages ago.


----------

